

The Engineered Century by Neil Armstrong (2000) [pdf] - kevinalexbrown
http://www.greatachievements.org/Object.File/Master/4/254/na_speech.pdf

======
rayiner
The emphasis on the risk-taking test pilot aspect of the whole thing makes it
easy to gloss over the fact that guys like Armstrong were engineers first and
foremost. He had an M.S. in Aerospace Engineering, and Buzz Aldrin an Sc.D
(PhD) in Astronautics.

~~~
hga
No necessarily; from Wikipedia on Armstrong:

" _He earned a student flight certificate on his 16th birthday, then soloed
later in August; all before he had a driver 's license._"

And he got his MS 15 years after his Bachelors, although it was in
aeronautical engineering. As for Aldrin:

" _Buzz Aldrin graduated third in his class at West Point in 1951, with a
Bachelor of Science degree in mechanical engineering. He was commissioned as a
Second Lieutenant in the United States Air Force...._ "

He got his Sc.D. in astronautics a dozen years later.

I think they had to be both serious pilots and engineers to succeed in the
Apollo program, e.g. note Armstrong's diversion from a boulder strewn field
during the descent.

